# How accurate is this --- weight calculator --- moved



## Ace GSD

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart

I was told this is pretty accurate so if anyone remember what their puppy weigh when they were 3-4 months old and grown up now . Please take a minute here and see what the calculator say and how much the actual weight so we know the margin. 

Thanks !


----------



## Liesje

It says my youngest (male GSD) will weigh 54.5lb as an adult.

I do not think it's very accurate. Their description says, "Generally, larger dogs take longer to reach their adult weight. Small dogs will be almost fully grown at around 10 months old, while really big dogs will continue to grow until around one and a half years old." But, on the chart for my GSD it shows the weight leveling off at 12 months of age. IMO that's not accurate for a male GSD.


----------



## Courtney

That calculator has my dog weighing 34.5 pounds as an adult. LOL

It get's a thumbs down


----------



## My2shepherds

Ace GSD said:


> Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart
> 
> I was told this is pretty accurate so if anyone remember what their puppy weigh when they were 3-4 months old and grown up now . Please take a minute here and see what the calculator say and how much the actual weight so we know the margin.
> 
> Thanks !


I am interested in finding out if it is accurate (somewhat) too.. says Athena will weigh 113 lbs and Eden will weigh 96 lbs. Which I guess is not too far fetched since their moms were 100-110+....

Thanks for posting this it is interesting....


----------



## My2shepherds

Courtney said:


> That calculator has my dog weighing 34.5 pounds as an adult. LOL
> 
> It get's a thumbs down


Did you switch it to lbs?


----------



## Ace GSD

Courtney said:


> That calculator has my dog weighing 34.5 pounds as an adult. LOL
> 
> It get's a thumbs down


Did you switch it to lbs ?


----------



## ApselBear

My2shepherds said:


> I am interested in finding out if it is accurate (somewhat) too.. says Athena will weigh 113 lbs and Eden will weigh 96 lbs. Which I guess is not too far fetched since their moms were 100-110+....
> 
> Thanks for posting this it is interesting....


Those are some big dams x.x 

I put in Apsel's info. Born 10/31/13. Weighed 45lbs on 2/19/14. It guesses 102.9lbs full grown, which is on par with his sire's weight of 105-110. I have not weighed him lately, I wish I had access to a scale which could accurately weigh him. The chart suggested he'd be close to 90pounds today, but I think that is a little lofty. He is probably high 70s.


----------



## Courtney

My2shepherds said:


> Did you switch it to lbs?


I did. I re-entered the dates and now it's 46.6 # - that's better but still way off. lol Oh well...


----------



## ApselBear

Courtney said:


> I did. I re-entered the dates and now it's 46.6 # - that's better but still way off. lol Oh well...


You must have found the miniature GSD!


----------



## My2shepherds

ApselBear said:


> Those are some big dams x.x
> 
> I put in Apsel's info. Born 10/31/13. Weighed 45lbs on 2/19/14. It guesses 102.9lbs full grown, which is on par with his sire's weight of 105-110. I have not weighed him lately, I wish I had access to a scale which could accurately weigh him. The chart suggested he'd be close to 90pounds today, but I think that is a little lofty. He is probably high 70s.


I used some earlier recorded weights I had for the girls but yes they come from big lines. I have not weighed them in the last several weeks now but I imagine Athena is mid-60's by now. She was 54 lbs at 18 weeks. I would like to measure her but I do not quite get how to do that yet. I tried it a few weeks back and got a shoulder measurement of 22 inches but I think I was too low on her shoulder after reading some more about it....


----------



## Springbrz

Highly inaccurate.
I entered several dates and weights as I kept a weight chart for Ziva.

Birth date: 03/09/13 

@ 7 wks. 4.8 lbs. projected adult weight 19.3 lbs.
@12 wks. 17 lbs. projected adult weight 43.3 lbs.
@ 24 wks. 46.2 lbs. projected adult weight 62.9 lbs.

Ziva is 16 months now and was weighed 2 weeks ago @ 57.8 lbs.


----------



## ApselBear

I need to measure his height soon...


----------



## Ace GSD

thanks guys so far 3 result showing that the estimated weight is too low 1 too high and for me and athena it seems about right ( Only based on the sire/dam weight )


----------



## DonnaKay

It showed my pup will be 56.5 lbs when an adult, but that's what she is now at 8 months. I'm sure she's got some more growing and filling out to go over the next year. So I don't think it's accurate at all.


----------



## Ace GSD

DonnaKay said:


> It showed my pup will be 56.5 lbs when an adult, but that's what she is now at 8 months. I'm sure she's got some more growing and filling out to go over the next year. So I don't think it's accurate at all.


Try putting it at 8 months and 56.5 lbs


----------



## SoCal Rebell

I put in Rebell's weight at 6 months old 56.2 lbs. they said 74.6 as an adult, he is just shy of his 9 months old birthday and weighs that already.


----------



## Ace GSD

Thats actually good to hear haha meaning my baby gonna be bigger.


----------



## jetdog

Wow, I put in Maverick's weight at one month old and it said he'd be 66.7 lbs. as an adult. He just turned one year old and he weighs a lean 98 lbs. so I'd say it's quite a bit off.


----------



## shepherdmom

Ace GSD said:


> Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart
> 
> I was told this is pretty accurate so if anyone remember what their puppy weigh when they were 3-4 months old and grown up now . Please take a minute here and see what the calculator say and how much the actual weight so we know the margin.
> 
> Thanks !


Absolutely way off. It said my boy would be 35.5 lbs full grown just shy of 8 months he is already 55lbs.


----------



## Ace GSD

I guess all dogs growth rate are different. some started of slower or faster than the others its impossible to have a simple calculator like this. Ace 10-12 weeks gained 5 lbs then 12-14 week he gained 10 lbs and at one time he gained 5 lbs in 3 weeks.

thank you everyone who participate and help me to figure this out .


----------



## Thewretched

My 8mo girl is 71, and says her adult weight will be around 77-80ish, probably correct, depends on when she wants to stop growing


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## scarfish

says my 75lb 6 month old will be 97lbs full grown. i hear the rule of thumb is 6 months they will be 75% of adult weight so that pretty much what i already had in mind. only time will tell.


----------



## lillajk

I put in my puppies weight at two ages 
today at 15 weeks she's 31 Lbs and it told me she would be 65.4 lbs
and I put in her weight at 12 weeks 22 lbs and it told me 54.6 lbs


----------



## JustJim

Honestly, I don't think it is as accurate as looking at the puppy and parents and guessing. Per this, Z (GSD) should weigh 41.9# as an adult; she actually runs just over 60#. Best guesses before was a year old were that as an adult she'd weigh about 65#. 

I ran it with other dogs I have the numbers for. Female Aussies were over-estimated by an average of 7#, male Aussies underestimated by about the same or a bit more. It consistently underestimated adult weights for Chessies, males and females.


----------



## trcy

It's not very accurate. At one point it had my dog at 85 pounds. As he grew the projected weight kept changing. My dog is 73 pounds he is 13 months old.


----------



## trcy

I just did the projection again. It's probably accurate now that he is almost grown. Adult weight is projected to be 74 pounds.


----------



## dranseth

According to the calculator my puppy will turn out to be 180 lbs. I find that to be inaccurate. Lol


----------



## voodoolamb

Well, I put in Mako's weight at 8 weeks and the magic calculator told me my boy would weight a whopping 17.3lbs.

Lmao

He's actually sitting around 70lbs right now at 14 months.


----------



## Stonevintage

I used this. It was super accurate for mine. She gained 8-10llbs per month until about 6 mos then slowed down some. But, at 14 weeks I put her #'s in and it said 72.5 lbs at adulthood. She's 2 years 1 month and 73 lbs. 

She is from larger parents so she followed the male rate of growth until about 8 mos, then her's slowed where the chart showed the male's to still continue at a pretty good rate to 11 mos before the slow down. 

But man, can't get much more accurate than that.:smile2:


----------



## ghinchcl

*a Joke*

Yes this quite the joke. My puppy was part of a large litter and started out on the small side. At 10 weeks was 11 lbs and this stated she would be 32.8 lbs fully grown. 4 weeks later at just under 15 weeks, she is now 25 lbs. Vet says she we be anywhere from 60 to 80lbs which i think is still small for her Dam and sire who were 100lbs and 150lbs, respectively. i would be happy with 80lbs and dont need her to be 100lbs.. Ultimately as long as she is healthy is all that matters..


----------



## goldenlyre

Lol idk but that chart says Apollo will weigh 53 lbs and considering the dam was about 75 and the sire was 95-100 I don't think that's very likely? At 8 weeks he weighed 11.1 lbs, tomorrow I'll check his weight again at 9 weeks


----------



## kimbale

Woah, this says my little WGSL boy is going to weigh 102lbs. Hmmm...

He's a bigger boy (11lbs at 6 weeks while the rest of his litter is about 8lbs.) But his parents are very standard. Sire is 87lbs and dam is 70lbs.

We'll see, I guess.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

